# Stuffed Poblano Peppers  With Fresh Pineapple, Cactus Paddle, and Habanero Salsa



## danpeikes (Jun 2, 2013)

Stuffed Poblano Peppers 
With Fresh Pineapple, Cactus Paddle, and Habanero Salsa
Serves 4

Fresh Salsa
1 Cup Fresh Pineapple Diced
1/2 Cup Red Onion Diced
1 Large Cactus Paddle Needles Removed and Diced
1 Habanero Pepper Diced (optional)
Juice Of 1 Lime
Salt and Pepper To Taste

Combine all ingredients in a bowl, and refrigerate for 1 hour to let the flavors come together.

Stuffed Peppers
2 Poblano Peppers, Cut in Half From Stem To Point, with ribs and seeds removed
1 lb Ground Beef
1 Large Red Spanish Onion, Diced
1/2 Cup of Corn Kernels
4 Cloves Garlic, Smashed and Chopped
1 Cup Jarred Salsa
Salt and Pepper to Taste
Olive Oil

Preheat your oven to 350F.  In a skillet (cast iron if you have it) over high heat, add 2 tablespoons of olive oil and saute the corn, onions, and garlic and season with salt and pepper.  Once the onions are translucent, crumble the meat into the pan, and cook until browned, then add the salsa and cook until everything comes together.  Fill the pepper halves with the meat mixture, and bake on an oiled cookie sheet until until the peppers are soft.  Top with homemade salsa and enjoy!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 2, 2013)

This sounds fascinating.  Thanks!


----------



## 4meandthem (Jun 3, 2013)

Sounds great! I like that the peppers are not battered and fried.


----------

